# Seeking two players in Orlando Florida



## Tuerny (Jun 5, 2002)

Hello, 

I am seeking two players in the UCF area of Orlando. The campaign is primarily charachter and storyline focused with a non-European fantasy setting. 


Please contact Jesse Dean at jessedn@yahoo.com or AIM: SirTuerny


----------

